# Caad10-4 rival



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

Which color is the more desirable color white or black?


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Which one do you like more? Why does it matter what others think?


----------



## s.mousseau (Oct 15, 2009)

I really like the white, but not a huge fan of blue. But the blue they chose seems pretty sharp


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought black because cannondale doesn't give caad 10 -5 white .
I absolutely prefer white/blue.


----------



## reefjockey (Jul 17, 2008)

moralleper said:


> Which one do you like more? Why does it matter what others think?


like them both .... just want to see what others think.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

It's been said a million times, but white is going to require more time/effort to keep looking clean...especially vs. black.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

probably I'd like white more but i did not see it in person... however I ordered caad 10 -4 in black yesterday because of practicality.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

alex_k said:


> probably I'd like white more but i did not see it in person... however I ordered caad 10 -4 in black yesterday because of practicality.


i got my black one today. i love it now


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha, I'm having the same dilemma, white or black? I'm leaning towards white since 1) the CAAD 10-5 doesn't come in white (if I'm paying $300 more everyone dang well better know about it! J/K), and 2) white's maybe slightly more visible to traffic?


----------



## smodro (Mar 12, 2011)

I got the black but wasn't my first choice. Called my LBS on a tuesday to order the 54cm white only to get a call back from them on the Wednesday morning telling me there are no 54cm white CAAD 10-4's available per Cannondale, until the end of the year. That's just crazy! Picked up my black last Saturday. Only 20 miles on it so far but I like.


----------



## Millzy32 (Jul 25, 2011)

Black. Got mine about a month ago. Sick looking bike. Change out the bar tape to White and go with the black. Just did a ride last night and at end I was sitting around looking at 75 or more bikes and although I am biased the Caad10 4 Rival that I have in Black with white bar tape was the best looking bike there hands down.


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

Only slightly OT but that black and green color scheme is awesome!!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The 2012 blue and orange.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a white caad9 and have only really cleaned it once this summer. You really can not see the dirt on the white paint. It been easy to keep clean. I ride about 75-125 mile a week on on it.


----------



## joshua8177 (May 11, 2011)

Black. I got mine about 2 weeks ago and it looks so sharp. I love my force crank it really ties in well with the bike and its pretty stiff.


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 8, 2011)

I prefer the white over the black. I would have prefered it over the red CAAD10 5 I bought this past spring also but it didn't come in white.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Who cares what we think. You have to like the bike you buy. If it's blue with yellow dots and you love it, what other think doesn't matter.

does the bike fit your intent for it? does it fit you? Does it ride well for you? If all are yes, then pick what you like and ride hard!!!!


----------



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a black & white 2011 CAAD 10 and it's a classy & clean looking bike. I am happy!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

seriously, my brother got a '11 rival bike, and it totally rocks.
Cdale did their homework on this one. I'm jealous.
I'd love to get a 56 for myself in black of course.
I wonder how that black anno DA bike looks...


----------

